# That's so cool



## Yve

*Buenos Dias, *
*Quisiera pedirles a los hispanos aqui, por expresiones de sus pais de origen, que se puedan usar para expressar la popular palabra en Ingles "Cool" como cuando se dice "Thats so cool" o "That's such a cool store". Como lo visto, todos los paises tenemos nuestra palabra popular. *

*Muchas gracias,*
*Yve*


----------



## alc112

Acá en Argentina
Copado


----------



## saramar

Hola, 
yo creo que en España podríamos decir "¡Qué guay!" o "¡Cómo mola!" "Ese sitio es flipante" (todo muy slang, claro) 
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## alc112

Creo que
En Venezuela ----> Chévere
En México ----> Chido


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Acá en Argentina
> Copado



¿No se dice 'macanudo'?

c.


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿No se dice 'macanudo'?
> 
> c.



Cuchu, qué vejo estás!!!!  
Mis viejos dicen "macanudo", mi generación y algunos más chicos dicen "copado"...


----------



## asm

En Mexico, dependiendo de la "generacion" y de la clase social puedes decir PADRE, CHIDO (cuando era joven era una palabra "prohibida" para la clase media y superior, ahora es muy comun), y una que es un poco vulgar "a toda madre"





			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Creo que
> En Venezuela ----> Chévere
> En México ----> Chido


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> Cuchu, qué vejo estás!!!!
> Mis viejos dicen "macanudo", mi generación y algunos más chicos dicen "copado"...


 
Exacto
Macanudo entre nosotros es horrible, parace de las cavernas
Escucho a muchos adultos decirlo, pero nunca a chicos de mi edad
"Está re copado" lo super (o requete contra) usamos, "este foro está re copado"


----------



## Zephyrus

En Perú decimos bacán


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Exacto
> Macanudo entre nosotros es horrible, parace de las cavernas
> Escucho a muchos adultos decirlo, pero nunca a chicos de mi edad
> "Está re copado" lo super (o requete contra) usamos, "este foro está re copado"



¡Qué alivio!  Tengo el vocabulario apropiado para mis años.

Alexis, no te preocupes. There is very little risk that you will be confused with los adultos de las cavernas!

un saludo,
C.


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Cuchu, qué vejo estás!!!!
> Mis viejos dicen "macanudo", mi generación y algunos más chicos dicen "copado"...





Che!!! más respeto niñita!!!  Yo digo "macanudo"... y a mucha honra!!!
Y lo de "copado"...mmm... me parece que está quedando atrás, también se decía "esto es una maza"... 



> *Alc * =Macanudo entre nosotros es horrible, parace de las cavernas



Otro más!!! Los voy a mandar a los dos al rincón... yo no soy de las cavernas... aunque esté todo el día en esta cueva estudiando...


----------



## alc112

Artrella said:
			
		

> también se decía "esto es una maza"...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tenés razón
> Está re desaparecido
> Debe ser porque también desapareció Valeria Mazza


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Che!!! más respeto niñita!!! Yo digo "macanudo"... y a mucha honra!!!


 jajaja, no te preocupes, que igual sos joven.. (igual _macanudo _está bastane pasadito, ehhhhh  )


> Y lo de "copado"...mmm... me parece que está quedando atrás, también se decía "esto es una maza"...


 Yo no me acuerdo lo último de lo último, primero porque no me gusta hablar así, y segundo porque me quedé congelada en el tiempo!! 


> Otro más!!! Los voy a mandar a los dos al rincón... yo no soy de las cavernas... aunque esté todo el día en esta cueva estudiando...


 Comparame con uno de 15, yo chocha!!! 

besotes a todos

PD: ya que estamos, lo máximo que digo es "buenísimo". También se pasó?


----------



## rainbow

Artrella said:
			
		

> Che!!! más respeto niñita!!! Yo digo "macanudo"... y a mucha honra!!!
> Y lo de "copado"...mmm... me parece que está quedando atrás, también se decía "esto es una maza"...
> 
> 
> 
> Otro más!!! Los voy a mandar a los dos al rincón... yo no soy de las cavernas... aunque esté todo el día en esta cueva estudiando...


 
Art,
Tengo una duda es MAZA o MASA??


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> jajaja, no te preocupes, que igual sos joven.. (igual _macanudo _está bastane pasadito, ehhhhh  )
> Yo no me acuerdo lo último de lo último, primero porque no me gusta hablar así, y segundo porque me quedé congelada en el tiempo!!
> Comparame con uno de 15, yo chocha!!!  *eh?*
> 
> besotes a todos
> 
> PD: ya que estamos, lo máximo que digo es "buenísimo". También se pasó?


 
Buenísimo está vigente todavía


----------



## Phryne

rainbow said:
			
		

> Art,
> Tengo una duda es MAZA o MASA??


]

Me imagino que es "masa" pero es lunfardo, así qué puede ser cualquier cosa!


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Me imagino que es "masa" pero es lunfardo, así qué puede ser cualquier cosa!




No tengo la más mínima idea porque para mí masa con "s" o "z" suenan igual... así que según mi reforma ortográfica -tan bienvenida por todos..  - a mí me da lo mismo!!
Pero no sé por qué me suena a "maza" tipo un "mazazo en la cabeza", como que es algo super fuerte?? 
A ver qué dicen los "post-macanudistas"?


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> No tengo la más mínima idea porque para mí masa con "s" o "z" suenan igual... así que según mi reforma ortográfica -tan bienvenida por todos..  - a mí me da lo mismo!!
> Pero no sé por qué me suena a "maza" tipo un "mazazo en la cabeza", como que es algo super fuerte??
> A ver qué dicen los "post-macanudistas"?


Mmmmm, yo rechazo una reforma impuesta pero acepto la flexibilización de la lengua, entonces me da igual cómo la quieran escribir!! jejejeje


----------



## rainbow

Bueno Art,
Pero convengamos que no es lo mismo que te den un mazaso que comer una masa
Shall we go with the famous No es lo mismo..... que.... (Today is Friday)


----------



## Artrella

rainbow said:
			
		

> Bueno Art,
> Pero convengamos que no es lo mismo que te den un maza*z*o que comer una masa
> Shall we go with the famous No es lo mismo..... que.... (Today is Friday)




My dear Rainbow... look at this definition...

*mazazo. * 

 1. m. Golpe dado con una maza o un mazo. 
 2. m. *Suceso, situación, etc., que causa fuerte impresión. * Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Igual prefiero un kilo de masas...


----------



## Eiryn

Artrella said:
			
		

> Che!!! más respeto niñita!!! Yo digo "macanudo"... y a mucha honra!!!
> Y lo de "copado"...mmm... me parece que está quedando atrás, también se decía "esto es una maza"...


Ah, interesante. En España creo que dicen "¡mola (un) *mazo*!" si algo es _really cool._
Saludos.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia tambien se dice chevere. 

Cuando algo te gusta muchisimo puedes decir que "es la verraquera!"

----
Amigos argentinos que quiere decir "chocha"??? en: "Comparame con uno de 15, yo chocha!!!"   
----

Gracias!


----------



## rainbow

Ok Art,
I didn't know the spelling of that word, since I only heard young people saying that. 
Anyway I should have written MAZAZO.


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En Colombia tambien se dice chevere.
> 
> Cuando algo te gusta muchisimo puedes decir que "es la verraquera!"
> 
> ----
> Amigos argentinos que quiere decir "chocha"??? en: "Comparame con uno de 15, yo chocha!!!"
> ----
> 
> Gracias!




Hola Bea, cuando nosotros decimos "estar chocho/a" quiere decir que estamos re contentos.

OJO!! esto es en Argentina.  Creo que en otros países esta palabra se usa para nombrar los genitales femeninos


----------



## rainbow

delighted!


----------



## alc112

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En Colombia tambien se dice chevere.
> 
> Cuando algo te gusta muchisimo puedes decir que "es la verraquera!"
> 
> ----
> Amigos argentinos que quiere decir "chocha"??? en: "Comparame con uno de 15, yo chocha!!!"
> ----
> 
> Gracias!


 
Creo que
Chocha= CONtenta


----------



## Mita

En Chile, al igual que en Perú, decimos bacán, aunque ya está pasando de moda  
También se dice "la raja", aunque es más vulgar.


----------



## rwillmsen

¿'re' es jerga argentino, no?


----------



## Artrella

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> ¿'re' es jerga argentino, no?




sí!! podés decir "estoy re contenta" "estás re flaca" "este tipo está re fuerte (drop dead gorgeous)  "este vestido es re caro"  "te re quiero" "sos re lindo"...etc...re etc... 

Re= muy, mucho


----------



## alc112

Y despues está el "requete contra" que es más que "re"
Este foro está requete contra bueno
El es requete contra aburrido
Si no me equivoco, en otros países sería "archi"


----------



## asm

Para mi como mexicano las palabras macanudo y copado no significan mucho, as que tengo una pregunta para l@s argentin@s. Que significado tiene para ustedes "macana"? y si macanudo tiene alguna relacion con dicha palabra.

Para mi macana es el "garrote" o palo que tienen los policias a manera de arma, y la unica otra referencia que tengo ademas es el poema de Benedetti "Hombre preso que mira a su hijo" en el que dice "son macanas que los hombres no lloran, aqui lloramos todos ..." Como no tengo otras referencias a la palabra, pienso que macanas es mentiras.
Entendemos lo mismo por "macana".




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Che!!! más respeto niñita!!!  Yo digo "macanudo"... y a mucha honra!!!
> Y lo de "copado"...mmm... me parece que está quedando atrás, también se decía "esto es una maza"...
> 
> 
> 
> Otro más!!! Los voy a mandar a los dos al rincón... yo no soy de las cavernas... aunque esté todo el día en esta cueva estudiando...


----------



## alc112

asm said:
			
		

> Para mi como mexicano las palabras macanudo y copado no significan mucho, as que tengo una pregunta para l@s argentin@s. Que significado tiene para ustedes "macana"? y si macanudo tiene alguna relacion con dicha palabra.
> 
> Para mi macana es el "garrote" o palo que tienen los policias a manera de arma, y la unica otra referencia que tengo ademas es el poema de Benedetti "Hombre preso que mira a su hijo" en el que dice "son macanas que los hombres no lloran, aqui lloramos todos ..." Como no tengo otras referencias a la palabra, pienso que macanas es mentiras.
> Entendemos lo mismo por "macana".


 

Macana se refiere a algo malo
Si tu hijo/a (si tienes) hizo una macana significa que ha hecho algo que no debería haber hecho.


----------



## kotetsu

En Perú decimos     chévere
                           bacán
                           mostro
                           bravazo
                           maldito


----------



## Faith

Hola
Aquí en España, además de "qué guay", "cómo mola", "mola mazo/mogollón", "qué chulo", "qué pasada" para decir que algo es really cool, también decimos que "es la caña de España" no se si sería un equivalente directo pero en un momento dado podría funcionar jejeje. Cómo veis es muy patriótico


----------



## esteban

Hola a todos,

En Colombia:

Para objetos (en orden creciente de guacherìa, o sea groserìa):

Està rebien
Està chévere
Està bacano
Es una bacanerìa
Es una berraquera
Es una chimba (sin ser grosero, ya va un poquito màs allà de lo "familiar")
Es una p!terìa  
Es del p!tas  

Todas estas expresiones pueden ser precedidas del "prefijo" *recontra *o* retro*.
=> Es una retrochimba
=> Es una recontrap!terìa  

Para personas se pueden utilizar estas palabras con la excepciòn de todas aquellas que terminan en _rìa_ y_ era _(para la ùltima ya no serìa _del _sino _el_).

Y cuando uno quiere decir _cool_ pero en el sentido "he's the man" (se dice she's the _woman_?) entonces se puede decir "es un duro - es una dura" o también "es un berraco - es una berraca".

Ejemplo:

Anne Rice es una dura / Gabo es un duro
Gandhi era un berraco


Saludos


----------



## Krams

Pues yo en mi vida había oído ninguna de estas expresiones. Lo de ¡Qué guay! y ¡Cómo mola! es lo que más me suena. Pero también hay de más chabacanas:
- ¡Es la ostia!
- ¡De puta madre!
- ¡A saco!
- ¡Cómo chusca!

Venga, saludos.
        Krams


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, me permiten?:*

*macana**2**.*(Voz caribe).*1.* f. Artículo de comercio que por su deterioro o falta de novedad queda sin fácil salida.*2.* f. Arma ofensiva, a manera de machete o de porra, hecha con madera dura y a veces con filo de pedernal, que usaban los indios americanos.*3.* f._ Am._ Garrote grueso de madera dura y pesada.*4.* f._ Arg._,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ Hecho o situación que produce incomodidad o disgusto.*5.* f. coloq._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ Mentira, desatino.*6.* f._ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Hond._ y_ Nic._ Instrumento de labranza consistente en un palo largo con punta o un hierro en uno de los extremos, que sirve para ahoyar.*7.* f._ Hond._ Chanza, broma.*8.* f._ Nic._ Pala de paleta plana y mango largo.*9.* f. pl. coloq._ C. Rica._ Dientes de una persona.

*De lo cual deduzco los significados que le damos en Argentina *
*provienen, "macana", de 5., y "macanudo":*


> *macanudo**, da**.*(De _macana_).*1.* adj. coloq._ Am._ Bueno, magnífico, extraordinario, excelente, en sentido material y moral.


*Where does it come from? Chi lo sa!!*


----------



## Artrella

*macanudo.* No alguien que hace macanas, sino algo que está bien. Sinónimo español: cojonudo.


*che*. Vocativo sin equivalente en español. Permite dirigirse a alguien sin pronunciar su nombre: "¡Che, vení acá!"; "¿Te parece, che?". Reservado al trato íntimo. // NOTA POSTERIOR: Numerosos lectores se quejan diciendo que che sí se dice en Valencia. De acuerdo, pero eso es valenciano, ¿entienden? No castellano, ¡valenciano! O no se enteraron del artículo 3 de la Constitución Española y etc.


Esto lo encontré*acá* 


*Etimología de la * *palabra "macanudo"*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Where does it come from? Chi lo sa!!*




Parece que de un señor escocés de apellido McCanna que tenía un bar en Buenos Aires... ver mi post anterior...


----------



## Eustache

En Costa Rica decimos:

está pura vida!
está tuanis
está volando
en todas
que chuzo

saludos


----------



## Phryne

Artrella
[B said:
			
		

> che[/B]. Vocativo sin equivalente en español. Permite dirigirse a alguien sin pronunciar su nombre: "¡Che, vení acá!"; "¿Te parece, che?". Reservado al trato íntimo. // NOTA POSTERIOR: Numerosos lectores se quejan diciendo que che sí se dice en Valencia. De acuerdo, pero eso es valenciano, ¿entienden? No castellano, ¡valenciano! O no se enteraron del artículo 3 de la Constitución Española y etc.



Más teorías sobre *che*:

1. El Che argentino ( que se usa además en el Paraguay, el Uruguay y el sur de Brasil, como Tchê ) deriva del guaraní y significa Tu. 

2. Otra teoría es que "che" viene del mapuche, en el cual quiere decir "hombre".

3. También existe esta expresión "xé" en Valencia (al primer equipo de fútbol de Valencia se le llama "equipo xé", por ejemplo) "

etimologias
Artis, es la misma de donde sacaste la etimologia de macanudo!!!  

PD: A mi siempre me dijeron que era de origen guarani. Y no me extrañaría considerando que de los guaraníes (aborígenes) también tomamos el mate!


----------



## Rayines

> Parece que de un señor escocés de apellido McCanna.....


*Ah!, bueno, el señor McCanna lo explica todo...Siempre que no sea una macana porteña . Gracias, Artrella!!*


----------



## alc112

Ya se ha discutido el ché
Ché acá les dejo un hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=15090

Saludos


----------



## Krams

En España, "chocho", además de genitales femeninos, significa una hombre de avanzada edad que a causa de su vejez empieza a decir y a hacer tonterias.
Alguien que "chochea" es alguien (normalmente viejo) que se olvida de cosas, se confunde muy a menudo o hasta puede que se de méritos por nada.
Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

Krams said:
			
		

> En Espa?a, "chocho", adem?s de genitales femeninos, significa una hombre de avanzada edad que a causa de su vejez empieza a decir y hacer tonterias.
> Alguien que "chochea" es alguien (normalmente viejo) que se olvida de cosas, se confunde muy a menudo o hasta puede que se de méritos por nada.
> Saludos


En Colombia "chocho/chocha" tiene el segundo significado que mencionas, Krams. Aunque tambien se puede decir que un ni•o esta chocho, cuando llora mucho, esta molesto, etc.


----------



## asm

Para mi chocho es solo el viejito y una especie de dulce, practicamente azucar. Son bolitas de colores, se pueden comer solos o en algunos postres o pan dulce.
Sin conotacion sexual (al menos que yo sepa)

estoy hablando desde mi perspectiva mexicana




			
				Krams said:
			
		

> En España, "chocho", además de genitales femeninos, significa una hombre de avanzada edad que a causa de su vejez empieza a decir y a hacer tonterias.
> Alguien que "chochea" es alguien (normalmente viejo) que se olvida de cosas, se confunde muy a menudo o hasta puede que se de méritos por nada.
> Saludos


----------



## jmx

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> ¿'re' es jerga argentino, no?


En España también se usa, aunque yo lo escribiría junto y no separado :

Esto está rebién / requetebién
Esto está remal / requetemal


----------



## patrikia

Hola,

Otro mexicanismo para cool: curado (muchas veces "bien curado"), que se usa en Baja California.

Sobre macanas, hace muchos años (pero no crean que estoy chocheando) salió una caricatura de Mafalda en la que Mafalda y Felipe se acercan a un policía y Mafalda, señalando la macana, le dice a Felipe, "Este es un palito de abollar ideologías."


----------



## rainbow

patrikia said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Otro mexicanismo para cool: curado (muchas veces "bien curado"), que se usa en Baja California.
> 
> Sobre macanas, hace muchos años (pero no crean que estoy chocheando) salió una caricatura de Mafalda en la que Mafalda y Felipe se acercan a un policía y Mafalda, señalando la macana, le dice a Felipe, "Este es un palito de abollar ideologías."


 
Coincido,
el vocablo "macana" era una especie de machete que usaban los indios (creo que los de la zona del Orinoco en Venezuela) y luego se convirtió en un neologismo con sentido de "disparate" "torpeza" y también "una mentira". Y de allí que el verbo "macanear" pueda usarse como decir falsedades también.
Saludos


----------



## aniceto

aca los mexicanos dice, que padre, que buena onda.


----------



## carrieaa

HI:
Mexican soap are my vocabulary.  Cool?  I say Genial


----------



## nanita

Hola, bueno, en Peru, se usa mucho "bacán", pero los mas jovenes usan tambien "bravazo"


----------



## rayb

De la lectura de este hilo me doy cuenta que tampoco estamos de acuerdo en qué significa "cool" en inglés.

By the way, conocen este test para saber si uno es "cool":

http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=%22cool+test%22&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+en+Google&meta=

Dicen que la expresión tiene su origen en los campus de los colleges americanos. "Cool" sería alguien seguro de sí mismo, auto suficiente, con "self control", resiliente, etc. Todos quieren serlo, pero pocos lo son, en definitiva.

En Chile se usa mucho "super", que es mejor que "re", supongo. Hoy etá muy de moda, "el que la lleva"


----------



## Artrella

Mis queridos amigos... para que vean que soy una cool total.. aquí les traigo la última palabreja argentina ... ALTO/A... esto lo dicen los chicos que van al cole con mi bebé...
Si por ejemplo te gusta una moto decís "que alta está esa moto"   

Si te gusta un coche decís "qué altooooo estáaa ese autooooo flacooo!"   


Perdón a todos!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

to be cool, en el Español de Castilla, que yo sepa es "molar".


----------



## Yve

Muchas gracias a todos.  Tengo una lista ahora.


----------



## ortiza

Solo queria agregar que en la RD por "cool" usamos "chulo" (y para nada tiene que ver con su definicion literal). Una cosa es muy chula, alguien es muy chulo/a, o simplemente, que chulo!


----------



## sergio11

Krams said:
			
		

> En España, "chocho"... ...significa una hombre de avanzada edad que a causa de su vejez empieza a decir y a hacer tonterias.
> Alguien que "chochea" es alguien (normalmente viejo) que se olvida de cosas, se confunde muy a menudo o hasta puede que se de méritos por nada.
> Saludos


 En Argentina también se usa con ese significado, o por lo menos, se usaba en la época en que yo vivía allí, treinta años atrás.  (Además del significado de estar contento)


----------



## ortiza

sergio11 said:
			
		

> En Argentina también se usa con ese significado, o por lo menos, se usaba en la época en que yo vivía allí, treinta años atrás.  (Además del significado de estar contento)



Que chulo!!!! Me alegra tener algo en comun con la tierra de Cortazar (podria acaso estar en Rayuela?)


----------



## Rayines

> podria acaso estar en Rayuela?


 *"chocho"* *en Rayuela? No sé si en "Rayuela" (demasiado lírica para usar esa palabra) pero sí seguramente, en alguno de sus cuentos, aunque posiblemente usado con sentido irónico (tratándose de Cortázar).*


----------



## ortiza

Rayines said:
			
		

> *"chocho"* *en Rayuela? No sé si en "Rayuela" (demasiado lírica para usar esa palabra) pero sí seguramente, en alguno de sus cuentos, aunque posiblemente usado con sentido irónico (tratándose de Cortázar).*



No es "chocho' sino "chulo". Tienes razon, dudo que aparezca algo asi en Rayuela.

Me haces reir, porque, a proposito, eso de "chocho" lo usamos para describir, humm, algo muy intimo


----------



## Rayines

> No es "chocho' sino "chulo". Tienes razon, dudo que aparezca algo asi en Rayuela.


*Ah!, no, el "chulo" directamente no lo usaría Cortázar porque no lo usamos en Argentina (a nosotros nos suena totalmente español, pero no de acá). Y por el ch...., perdón a los hermanos dominicanos.  *


----------



## ortiza

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Ah!, no, el "chulo" directamente no lo usaría Cortázar porque no lo usamos en Argentina (a nosotros nos suena totalmente español, pero no de acá). Y por el ch...., perdón a los hermanos dominicanos.  *



Que amable!

Oye, lo que si usa Cortazar en Rayuela es "chin chin", que es algo muy caribeno, para expresar "un poquito".  Es algo que se usa en Argentina?


----------



## Rayines

> lo que si usa Cortazar en Rayuela es "chin chin",


*Podría ser con contexto? (Todavía no estamos off-topic total, porque por lo menos seguimos con la letra ch* *)*


----------



## ortiza

ja ja! 

La Maga le esta dando unas cucharadas de una caserola a Rocamadour, quien esta muy enfermo, y simplemente dice "chin chin", me imagino que se refiere a que no come mucho.

ps. 
nos echaran de aqui pronto porque nos hemos metidos en los intersticios de la literatura que, a proposito, deberia tener su propio espacio de discusion.


----------



## Rayines

*Bueno, ortiza, en el foro hay un espacio llamado "cutural issues", maybe there...Pero, por ahora, te cuento, que al agarrar mi viejo "Rayuela" de 635 páginas lo abro...en qué página?: en la que leo: "-Chin chin -dijo la Maga, dejando la cacerola al lado de la cama y arropando a Rocamadour que se aletargaba rápidamente- Qué fiebre tiene todavía, por lo menos 39.5."*

*Entonces, busqué en la RAE, y parecería que este chin chin corresponde a la acepción 2.*:


> *2.* interj. coloq. _Méx. _para expresar sorpresa o enfado.
> *3.* m._P Rico_ y_ R. Dom._ Poca cantidad.


*(Bueno, y paremos aquí con la literatura....no?)  *


----------



## alc112

¿No creen que se están yendo del tema?

Regla Nº 8:


> Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in, and within any topic that another poster may have started. If you want to discuss another topic, start a new thread.


----------

